# camcorder or phone?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I am trying to figure out whether I should keep using my camcorder. Nobody else is using one, just their dumb phones. I wonder if this is laziness, the fact that they will never look at their home videos on a big screen or if cell phones have at last caught up with camcorders.

Yes, I know. You need the specs to tell me. But I'm wondering if I can get a ballpark idea. I am using an Android grand prime phone and my camcorder is an hd jvc from about 9-10 yrs ago. Which will give me better picture and sound? Also, I know with a phone you need a lot of memory for videos. I have just been using the sd card that came with it. I don't know what it's capacity is.

Hope someone can help.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

In general, these days video camcorder on phones performed very well. For example, the new Samsung Galaxy S8 does 4k video.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone else?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

DBCooper gave you an excellent response.



DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> In general, these days video camcorder on phones performed very well. For example, the new Samsung Galaxy S8 does 4k video.


Newer smartphones have done an excellent job at video/picture recording. If you want something more, then a camcorder would be the next step. All depends what you take video for.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Why carry two devices when one will do the trick?? I admit that I'm of no help in this matter......my Panasonic PV-53 is so old it's a VHS-C and hasn't been used for many years. I do not have a smartphone but if I wanted to take videos I would sure get one. I have a plain cell phone that I take with me when I leave the house......nothing special. 

There are plenty of tutorials on how to transfer videos/pictures from Android devices to your computer. Other tutorials will explain how to play videos stored on your PC on a TV. Many more options are available than when I was much younger. My "video" was an 8mm camera good for ~4 minutes of film back in the 70's. In the 80's it was a bulky video cam that you hooked up to your VHS recorder.....kind of limited in range by the cables. 90's was a VHS-C that would give you complete mobility....that's where I stopped.....:laugh:

Enjoy the options you have today.....I didn't have them.


----------

